# I'm in hospital



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Please pray for me friends.
Thank you


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Praying for you Itullian - I'm sure Ian would be too


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, no ..... prayers sent. :angel:
I hope that you're on the mend soon!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Blessings to you.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

My very best wishes, Itulian! Bear Hug


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Praying for you Itullian - I'm sure Ian would be too


I don't know who Ian is, but I'm praying along with Eddie, too.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't know who Ian is, but I'm praying along with Eddie, too.


Ian Anderson, of Jethro Tull ..... he's Itullian's avatar.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

laurie said:


> Ian Anderson, of Jethro Tull ..... he's Itullian's avatar.


Got it in one


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're having health issues! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Please post an update whenever you can - I'm worried about you!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

best wishes and a speedy recovery. and "don't like"


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that.
Prayers send.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

God bless and take care!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian, sending all best wishes possible your way! Can you tell us what the issue is?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

All the best. Hope you are better soon. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Let's hope that you emerge a healthier man, good luck!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Please pray for me friends.
> Thank you


Hope you're soon feeling better, Itullian. We will be thinking of you and saying prayers. xx


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hope you make a speedy recovery and feeling better soon!

Make sure you listen to some lovely gentle soothing music!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon, and I hope they let you watch some Opera in there.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Itullian. I wish you well and hope you make a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope that you can listen to music in there, so you can pop in Thick as a Brick!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Wishing you the best, together with the best attention from the doctors & the hospital's nurses.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

My best wishes to you, get well soon!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Get well soon. We all hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Best wishes from me as well.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers, Itullian. GWS.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

New York born are tough, still, I'll say a prayer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, Itullian. I hope you are well enough to leave hospital soon. Best wishes from me also.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw this late last night. Prayed then. Will continue praying every time I see this thread and then some. I hope you recover and get out of there ASAP. Some Tull and some Wagner will help the time to pass. Hopefully someone can bring you an MP3 player with a few favorite works on it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

How are you doing, Itullian ?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

*Get well soon, and *


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian, wishing you the best. But so that we can focus our prayers just a bit, can you tell us what's going on?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery whatever you may be treated for. All the very best.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I am praying you will quickly be restored to radiant health. 

Here's an old joke to cheer you up:
A man was scheduled for surgery but was very nervous and anxious. He asked his doctor, "Doc, please tell me the truth, I can take it. Will I be able to play the piano after the surgery?"
The doctor reassured him, "Of course you will."
The man said "Great! I never could before!"

Hope you come through your hospital stay with new and improved talents!
Hugs and best wishes!!!!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, unless the forum software is glitching out it appears Itulian is logged in right now, so chances are he is hanging in there.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> Well, unless the forum software is glitching out it appears Itulian is logged in right now, so chances are he is hanging in there.


Awesome! That is a good sign. Hopefully he can enjoy some TC surfing and some good music. Hope to hear from him soon.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Thinking of you today and hoping you are doing well. Sending lots of good energy your way.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all so much for all your kind wishes and thoughts and messages.
I had my phone with me in the hospital and saw your messages.
They meant so much to me.
This is a wonderful community and I appreciate you all very much.
Still not feeling great, but I'm home.
Love to you all.
Itullian :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Itullian said:


> Thank you all so much for all your kind wishes and thoughts and messages.
> I had my phone with me in the hospital and saw your messages.
> They meant so much to me.
> This is a wonderful community and I appreciate you all very much.
> ...


Glad you're doing well enough to be able to heal at home. Be well.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

It's so good to hear that you're ok! And great that you can recuperate at home, where you can turn the healing power of music up to high volume ~ they frown on that in the hospital, :lol: !
Take care, Itullian.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Itullian said:


> Thank you all so much for all your kind wishes and thoughts and messages.
> I had my phone with me in the hospital and saw your messages.
> They meant so much to me.
> This is a wonderful community and I appreciate you all very much.
> ...


YEA!!! get better soon! "LIKE"


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Yay! Great news, Itullian, welcome back!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

I wish you a good recovery,I just saw that you were in hospital,take care.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Glad you're home. Family and friends will do the job every time. Get well immediately. :lol:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

My cat and I are hoping you have a loving pet to cuddle with to speed your recovery. Wet, slurpy dog kisses have always done it for me, and cat purring is also an amazing healer.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

laurie said:


> Ian Anderson, of Jethro Tull ..... he's Itullian's avatar.


Thank you very kindly, Laurie!

:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

CypressWillow said:


> My cat and I are hoping you have a loving pet to cuddle with to speed your recovery. Wet, slurpy dog kisses have always done it for me, and cat purring is also an amazing healer.


Absolutely, CypressWillow. I'd love to send you six Newfoundlands!!!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope you feeling better soon, Itullian! Best wishes:angel:


----------

